# Annual with no pap



## cynannthomas (Feb 13, 2010)

If the appropriate code in this case for an annual is 99395, what do I bill if there is an annual with no pap?  Thanks!


----------



## DLGSMITH (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm a coder in training and takking a wild guess! Would the code fall under Counseling Risk Factor Reduction and Behavior Change Intervention for New or Established Patient - codes 99401 thru 99404 depending on the face to face time?


----------



## pammalou (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't know for certain, but would you not use the age appropriate H&P but use the dx for routine general exam instead of routine gyno. exam.  I don't have my books but that is what I do.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Feb 15, 2010)

cynannthomas said:


> If the appropriate code in this case for an annual is 99395, what do I bill if there is an annual with no pap?  Thanks!



If the patient had a routine preventive visit (99395) including a breast and pelvic exam but no pap, the dx code would be V72.31 (general GYN exam with or without pap).  If no pelvic exam you would use V70.0.


----------

